# What Evil Drives...



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

That kind of looks like the car from the Car movie.
Russell


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

RZ, that's because it is! LOL
Is that the 1/18 die-cast, or resin piece?
Chris


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep, that's it!

It's a 1/25 resin kit by Planet X, now discontinued as far as I can tell. I picked it up a couple of years ago, but didn't get to it until this summer.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

You did a great job on it. That is one of those movies I remember watching several years ago.
Russell


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

that is slick! very nice.


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Now THAT is a Lincoln! Good job!!!! Looks great


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Any chance you could give us more details? What did you use for paint, cause it looks really slick. Was there photo-etch included? What about the bumpers? they look metal or are they plastic that's been heated and bent?

I really like it. You did an outstanding job on it.
Chris


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks, guys!

The kit came with chromed metal bumpers, metal wheels, and a PE grille - so I didn't do anything to those parts except for a little cleanup and polishing. The onlt chrome bits I added were the headlight bezels and window trim. The paint is Model Master Gloss Black under 2 layers of Model Master Ultra Gloss, wet sanded and polished with Novus 321. I also amber tinted the windows with food coloring mixed with Future, but the tint doesn't really show up in the photos (it's actually not too obvious in person, either - it only shows at certain angles).


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

excellent! Wonder if Chrysler's current design team borrowed The Car for their cars. I see some resemblance.

Nice pictures too!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Man, just thinking of the horn, in the movie, gives me the creeps. Great job on the kit! I want one!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

That looks like it could be from MIB too haha, it's awesome! Love the glossy black!
-Alyssa


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)




----------

